# daughter shoots first deer



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Took my girl out by Cooper on Saturday morn and got set up in nice transit area 1/2 before shooting time. We waited for hour and half and decided to try another spot 300 yards over a blind spot before the mosquitoes decided carry us there. When we were almost there I saw some activity at a distance that appeared to be 3 deer and one which I thought may be a buck -- even though a buck was not #1 on priorities. It was tough to make out because a heavy fog bank decided to blow in, but they appeared to taking a path along the outside edge of the corn towards us. So my daughter and I moved ahead and ended up in a soil bank with minimum cover, but it seemed to be the best spot in the area to see 360 degrees. 
The fog became thick for a 1/2 and hour and at one time at a hundred yards I could see what I thought was doe and a fawn by the naked eye but the fog was so thick that optics just made a blur of the situation and my daughter could not make it out all. My daghter made comment how "bored" she was becoming and so on and I reassured her to be patient and just wait a little longer

Anyway the fog began to lift a little and I could see some shadows of deer coming and going in the fog acouple of hundred off and as my daughter and I peered through the lifting fog I looked to my left and saw a handsome buck coming right at us at 75 yards. I didnt even say a word to my daughter, other than put my hand on her chin and turn it towards the buck still walking right at us. She put her single shot 280 up to her shoulder and I could tell she was a little unsteady her postion so I tried to help her balance it with by holding my hand underneath it. She would lower, lower higher etc and the deer was still coming ..I relized that she was going to have to steady on her own and hopefully all the "lecturing" on how to do things at the range would soon pay off. Then the deer stopped (25-30yds) and do the Hmm something is wrong with this picture Look. He turned slightly and my daughter said "he turned alittle" because before she was having momentary problems finding him in the scope because it is a fixed 6x power and the deer was still moving until the final seconds. 
I said you "have a about 2 secs"before he takes off and while I said this I was watching for movement from the barrel and saw that she was as steady as rock and she fired. A perfect shoulder shot and the deer ran and expired less than 75yds away. She wasnt bored anymore as we recovered her first deer a 14 1/2 inside spread - decent looking 4x4. 
The real bummer is that I did not hit the record button on the recorder even though I did not think to record the shot -- I had some neat moments that were not recorded and then my Buck knife broke on me almost immediatly and was left cleaning the deer with a 2 inch stub while my daughter learned some new words,
I can truly say of all the memorys I have of hunting this is the most cherished and thanks for letting me share. good luck everyone this season


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Great Story :thumb: 
Single shot 280 with a fixed power. Very impresive k:
Have you got her hand loading her ownshells??


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Congrats to you and your daughter!!!!!!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Great story. Tell your daughter Congrats for me. :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

tell her i said congrats 

mark


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

NS,
where at by Cooperstown were you hunting? Got any pictures of that deer. Sounds like a great first hunting memory. Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is awesome. Thanks for sharing. You always remember the first of a species that you shoot.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on the successful hunt... go get'em girl!!!!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations. Probably thats the most excited you have ever been to harvest a buck. I can't wait until I can share a story like that about my little one


----------



## ND_Kid (Jul 21, 2004)

Great Story! Congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Great Story... She is going to remember this hunt for the rest of her life. I am sure you will too. Congrats! :wink:


----------

